
Credit Card Fees May Be Put in Place at Retailers - narad
http://moneyland.time.com/2012/07/12/fees-to-use-credit-cards-they-could-be-coming/?iid=pf-main-lede
======
jbigelow76
This is already somewhat in place at a few retailers, albeit under the guise
of a "discount". A store called "Specs" (they sell booze and fancy food) put's
two prices on their shelves, the price to pay with credit and the "discount"
price if you pay with cash or debit. (Fees differ between credit cards and
debit cards)

